# WoC WiP: Nagash (Khornate)



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Chaos Sorcerer (older apprx 96-97).









Chariot (first of 4)










Just some older ones stripped and repainted, next in line will be a chaos dragon with a khornate lord riding it, hoping to get it assembled tomorrow.

I'm going for pure snow bases, because I haven't done it before and with such dark models it really makes them 'pop' imo.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

The miniatures themselves are painted quite good, so keep that up.
A suggestion though is to make the chariot horses a bit more exciting.
Add/paint the khorne emblem on those horses ass or add in another colour, cause the barding looks to plain compared to the cart behind it.
Another tip is to include some skulls on the base or some dripping blood in the snow to really make it a centre piece.

Bit it still is a good job! :victory:


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Next one to come up is Galrauch, although I'll be using him as a standard chaos dragon. I'll be going for black/dark red as the main colours for him, as he's primarily going to be a khornate chaos dragon, I'm still waiting on the rider, but the saddle for him will be removable so it won't be painted with the dragon itself.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Nope ... it will never work, we will all be killed.
Does look good though, lil jealous of your artistic skills ... I myself fuck up stick figures


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Just did the red gore drybrush over the whole model, next will be the blood red/red gore drybrush slowly moving up to more blood red, finishing with a devlan mud wash.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Done the toning up to the black, gotta highlight it still then bring it back again with a wash, applied a devlan mud wash on to the blood red/redgore highlights to tone it back a little.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Most impressive. I don't play fantasy but i like alot.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Here is the updated dragon, picked out the scales (gotta shade them) highlighted the black and toned a lot of things, the red parts of the dragon are almost done, I'm not sure what to do the little globules on it (what colour).


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

The dragon is finished and based I've just got the rider to go and it's completely done!


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice looking dragon!! What are you using for a saddle or is the rider just riding bareback. Also is that the Juggernaught rider on your dragon?

Good looking army all around so far.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

keytag33 said:


> Nice looking dragon!! What are you using for a saddle or is the rider just riding bareback. Also is that the Juggernaught rider on your dragon?
> 
> Good looking army all around so far.


Thankfully juggernaut rider saddle fits the dragons back fairly well, I wanted to be able to switch the rider between the juggernaut and the dragon, so I put a pin in each and drilled a hole between his legs (ouch) so I can swap it to whichever mount I want. Sometimes if I want more troops, I swap the dragon out for a jugger + 5 knights.

Next in line will be the warriors, 36 all up painted Brass + Red Gore Armour with great weapons.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

NagashKhemmler said:


> Thankfully juggernaut rider saddle fits the dragons back fairly well, I wanted to be able to switch the rider between the juggernaut and the dragon, so I put a pin in each and drilled a hole between his legs (ouch) so I can swap it to whichever mount I want. Sometimes if I want more troops, I swap the dragon out for a jugger + 5 knights.
> 
> Next in line will be the warriors, 36 all up painted Brass + Red Gore Armour with great weapons.


Nice!! I just might have to nick that idea if I ever get around to doing my own dragon.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

The dragon and rider are finally 100% done, hope you all like them:

































Some close ups of the rider:


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

No comments?


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome blending of the reds there dude +rep


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the rep , any suggestions?


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

The only thing I can possibly think of was for the eyes; a complimentary colour of green would have made them stand out from the red (now that I look at it again it looks evil so maybe not!) but other than that, perfect!


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks, usually I work with many different colours, but this time I wanted to challenge myself by working with so many variations/tones/effects with a similar/same colour I'm fairly happy with how it worked out overall but it doesn't give the same contrast that catches people's eyes and it definitely doesn't photograph as well as varied colours I think, the subtle differences in tone are lost in pictures and the snow + dark model seems to mess up the camera when I do whole model shots.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

My exalted champion, gotta finish up the cloak and a few other bits and pieces.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Had a game today with my 33 warriors, 21 hounds, dragon and two hellcannons, warriors and dogs were all dead but the dragon and hellcannons anihilated them basically, it worked quite well, especially since it was against vampires which is what the list is weakest against.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I like how clean the mounting looks on the dragon. It makes it look like it was made for the model.

Oh yeah, and the other stuff is great too, I just keep getting distracted by that dragon. Very nice blend and crisp colors.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Absolutely awesome work there fella , the blending is top notch and the dragon idea might have to be looted for my Woc.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks, I have a love of big models 

Entering the dragon in to a large model painting comp tomorrow, wish me luck


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks, I took out awards in both categories (large and small) for the dragon + my sorcerer and I'll be entering them both in GD this year for the new category (20+ years old) and a bunch of other categories.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh i missed this thread. I really like the army so far, you should get an army shot including the ones you've not done yet  will give you a good indicator of how much more needs to be done. 

I think some of the metallics, in particular the greys could do with a bit of a smoother blend but the brass/gold is nice and you seem to have a good grasp of reds and again i prefer more contrast to paint jobs but still nice and consistent and you're a relatively neat painter which is great for armies


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Was hard to fit it all in, the hounds have been mass undercoated and shaded but that's it, warriors are close to done, need basing, brass detailing, gloss on the horns, blood/skulls on the base but that's it really, 1 chariot done, 2 need finishing, jugger needs doin, sorc is done, 2 hellcannons are done and lord on dragon done.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Here is a very old sorcerer I stripped and re-painted, iirc it was one of the very first chaos sorcerers that GW brought out (the model's stamp is from the early 80's, so sculpt date would be before then), so when judging it bear in mind that the model itself is quite light in terms of detail.

Thanks


----------

